# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Edgar Degas (piktura impresioniste)

## broken_smile

La lecon de danse (1873-1875) Paris, Musée d'Orsay

----------


## broken_smile

L'absinthe (1875-1876) Paris, Musée d'Orsay

----------


## broken_smile

Le tub (1886) Paris, Musée d'Orsay

----------


## Force-Intruder

Per te gjithe koleksionin me 736 jpg, mundet gjithmone te klikoni me poshte :

*Edgar Degas*

----------


## broken_smile

> Per te gjithe koleksionin me 736 jpg, mundet gjithmone te klikoni me poshte :
> 
> *Edgar Degas*


Thjesht u mundova te sillja pikturat me domethenese

----------


## Force-Intruder

Te lutem vazhdo... nuk e kisha per te te nderprere.
Po thoja per te interesuarit qe deshirojne te shikojne me shume. Sidoqofte, ta siguroj qe shumica as nuk do marrin mundimin ta klikojne, prandaj vazhdo posto se mbetet gjithsesi me interesante ketu.

----------


## broken_smile

La lecon de danse 

Gjestet e balerinave jane paraqitur hollesisht ne menyre obsesive, si prsh ajo ulur mbi piano me fjongo te verdhe te lidhur ne bel po kruan kurrizin, tjetra afer ve ne levizje nje freskore, kush rregullon floket apo vathet, kush qesh dhe kush flet me shoqen. Duket sikur artisti e vezhgon skenen nga vrima e celesit dhe po keshtu ia paraqet publikut. Vizatimi eshte ne perspektive dhe kjo tregon realizem. Atmosfera e salles eshte elegante dhe e rafinuar. Ndryshe nga impresionistet e tjere (Monet), Degas perdor skicat si edhe ngjyren e bardhe dhe te zezen; ai preferon ambjentet e mbyllura dhe jo pamjet nga natyra.

----------

